# Hm80 no start



## Johndeer832 (12 mo ago)

I have a johndeer 832 with a tecumseh hm80. It has ran but would not restart after shut down. I brought to my shop to give it a once over and now it will not start. It has spark fuel and compression. I have set the timing and cleaned everything. I have checked the valve lash. The carb is set to factory settings. I am at my wits end and any advice would be amazing. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome jd832
I'd give it a shot of ether while starting to see whether fuel is the problem.


----------



## Johndeer832 (12 mo ago)

Have tried that and put fuel in cylinder and nothing, it will try to pop off once in awhile but then nothing


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those 8HP engines had some issues of the magnets coming dislodged on the flywheel ... I had to re-attach them on mine, as when I got it for free, it would not start ....it runs fine now, all restored ...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty !


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Johndeer832 said:


> Have tried that and put fuel in cylinder and nothing, it will try to pop off once in awhile but then nothing


So I would conclude your spark is weak. Why did you think your spark was good? I think 832 might be old enough to have points in which case you should probably replace the condensor, gap and evaluate the points, replace the plug, inspect/test the coil.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

I have seen a few coils that would make a nice blue spark with the plug grounded on the head, but would not fire under compression. As said above check points and condenser, then coil.


----------



## Johndeer832 (12 mo ago)

I will definitely give that a look again and see if it'd something I missed thank you


----------

